# Two Lancs .... and the Vulcan!



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2014)

*Little Gransden air show, August 24th, 2014.*

As you will have seen from Karl's thread in the 'Aircraft Pictures' section, we went to see the two Lancasters at this air show, held on a lovely little grass airstrip not far from Duxford, in Cambridgeshire, UK.
The field is privately owned, only a mile or so from the former bomber base of Gransden Lodge, and is the home of Yak UK, and The Cambridge Flying Group. 
The show, in aid of 'Children in Need', a UK charity, was a mixture of some 'warbirds', aerobatic formation displays, and the very entertaining, 1930's style, 'Captain Neville's Flying Circus', of which more later, and provided a great, relaxed atmosphere, more like an old-fashioned 'garden party'.
Fortunately, the heavy rain, which had plagued the region, held off for the day, which was warm and sunny, although a lot of back-lit cloud caused some tricky photographic conditions at times, evident in some of the shots.
The field was packed to capacity, with the Lancasters of the Canadian Warplane Heritage and the BBMF being the major attraction, and the mighty Vulcan, in it's penultimate display season, holding the crowds in awe.
There were quite a few cases of somewhat damp eyes, when these three products of the AVRO company did their stuff !!
The Lancasters displayed at the mid-point of the show but, as these were _*the*_ attraction, I'll start off with a few sample photos.
More will follow very soon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2014)

nice Terry, got a bit more colour on your shots


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2014)

Marvellous shots Terry. Looking forward to seeing what else you have.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, has been some time since I saw a lanc, seeing two is even better. Nice pics Terry!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 29, 2014)

Made my day. Thanks mate.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2014)

Excellent stuff Terry. Looking forward to more!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## A4K (Aug 29, 2014)

Great shots Terry! Can't wait to see them myself next weekend!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2014)

Take photos Evan, you lucky sod. Beautiful Terry, looking forward to seeing the Vulcan ones.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2014)

Terry will be offline for a few days as he has no internet service in his area, just thought i would let you all know.

just in case you thought he was being a lazy bugger and not sorting out his pictures !!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 30, 2014)

No internet, that's almost as bad as a pub with no beer which is very likely in his local, with no internet for a few days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2014)

TOP shots Terry, hope you're back soon !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 30, 2014)

rochie said:


> just in case you thought he was being a lazy bugger and not sorting out his pictures !!!!



You mean he is doing that?


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> You mean he is doing that?



probably not as he fights with Windows vista !!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks very much chaps.
I've got a partial connection again, but I've been told that work will continue on the local transmitter masts over the weekend, so I might lose connection again.
I'll try to get some more pics posted in the meantime, starting very soon.


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2014)

good show Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

And we're off !

First though, I must apologise. All of my photos were slightly under-exposed, meaning I've had to adjust them using 'Irfanview', and therefore the quality of some is not as good as it should be.
My fault entirely, as I'd adjusted the Nikon's exposure compensation to allow for the strong highlights, back-lit cloud, and high UV. But this numpty adjusted it the wrong way - to '-' instead of '+' !!

A few more of the Lancasters, before moving on to the other 'acts' in the show. As the Lanc formation was flown in 'trail', that is, line astern, it was a bit tricky to get both aircraft in the frame at certain angles, especially in profile, therefore a number of my shots are more atmospheric, long shots.
So here's a few more, and I'll post others later in the thread.
A new Spitfire will be up next .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

Although I posted some Lanc shots first, they didn't actually display until the mid-point of the show.
A new Spitfire XVI opened the proceedings, roaring in at low-level, before providing a beautiful, smooth display. This aircraft only completed its first flight in May of this year, and Little Gransden was one of its first display outings (Possibly the first display appearance).
The aircraft is finished in the '3W' markings of 322 (Netherlands) Squadron, RAF, as their MkIX's would have looked in late 1944, and the sound of that Merlin was pure bliss !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

Next to appear, in what was a very smoothly-run show, were some 'local' acts, with aerobatics from the solo Pitts Special, and the RV8 formation.
The Pitts was flown by a 27 year old young lady, who only gained her PPL five years ago, and she put on a great display of aerobatics.


----------



## A4K (Aug 30, 2014)

Fantastic photos Terry, thanks for posting!

@Grant - I'm nowhere near the skill level of Terry and Karl with 'flying' shots, but my girlfriend will try and film them with her smart phone. Hopefully Vera will be able to fly soon, as (according to the airshow itinery aleast...) the lancs will be present on both days of the show (...?) Be bloody magic if that is true!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh WOW Terry, it's times like these I wish I'd never left Blighty. Fantastic shots…………..all of them.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Evan and Vic, glad you like them.
The last few for today, as my connection is still slow, and up-loads are taking ages.
One of the Duxford-based Fennecs came over and did it's bit, with the pilot showing his appreciation for the crowd's applause, by doing a slow pass, rocking his wings, before departing.
The Fennec is, of course, an up-graded, up-engined, N.A. T-28 'Trojan', modified in France, and used in the French Algerian conflicts, for ground attack work. This example is finished in a colour scheme representative of those used in the Training Wing on the French mainland, operational examples being in 'bare metal'.

I'll post more pics sometime tomorrow (Sunday), given I still have 'net connection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2014)

Good stuff!  I had forgotten how much those gray clouds can challenge the shooter until Osh this year. A couple of days were really tough. You made good use of the light you had.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Erich. It would have been better still if I'd set the exposure compensation the right bl**dy way!
As far as air shows go, the display axis was slightly different to normal. The airfield is a small grass strip, surrounded by fields, and access to the line of the runway is not possible. Consequently, the crowd line, and therefore the display axis, was around 45 degrees to the runway, which meant photography could be slightly tricky at certain angles, due to trees, telephone wires and poles etc, not to mention shooting directly into the sun at some angles.
However, the rapidly changing sky allowed for some nice atmospheric shots now and then, especially with the somewhat restricted Lancaster formation, which i hope to show later in this thread.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2014)

I have my connection back, but the forum seems to be running very slow, too slow to load pics, so I'll try gain later.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Hugh.
This little formation of 'spotter' aircraft put on a neat display, with the Cessna Bird Dog, N.A. (Ryan) Navion, and Auster AOP 11.

More to come tomorrow, including the Spartan Executives, and the Mustang.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting mix there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2014)

Beauties Terry. I had similar lighting challenges the last time I went to the Hamilton show with many of the displays being backlit. so much of the subject is in shadow against a bright cloud. Makes for tough shooting but you did an exceptional job, numpty or not.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks very much Andy. As previously mentioned, it would have been better if I'd got the exposure compensation set the right way - or left the bl**dy thing alone all together!
Lesson learned though - I'll double check next time !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't even know how to compensate for that. Will need to check out some tips from the tips and tricks thread.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2014)

Basically, you need to open up between a quarter and one stop, depending on range, subject etc - easily done on the 'old' 35mm SLRs. 
This will allow the camera to expose for the subject, rather than the bright background and, given the subject is filling at least 3/4 of the frame, the background can still have enough contrast to be usable, especially if the exposure on the print was 'dodged'.
On current DSLRs, there is normally an 'Exposure Compensation' function, operating, in increments, in '+' and '-', which provides a similar 'service', although perhaps not quite as flexible as the 'old fashioned' way. 
I'm still getting to know my Nikon, and can get quite frustrated at times as, being a lower-level DSLR, there are too may functions, aimed at simplification for the amateur, when I'd rather have basic controls instead.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 31, 2014)

Great stuff Terry. This is the problem with modern cameras, they do tend to over compensate with technology a bit much and a little of the art of good photography has been lost in translation. Those spotter types are an interesting mix; great idea for a display routine and well captured, too.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Grant. They put on a nice display, and the Navion was dancing around the sky like it's famous forbear!

Continuing with the show, and these neat Spartan Executives. These were the luxury 'biz prop' of their day, and certainly made a lot of noise, and the crossing break was a bit of a surprise move! 
I'd love to have been able to get a peek inside one !

Mustang up next .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info Terry. I do recall compensating on my old Pentax SLR and do get the principle but my Canon has so many buttons and knobs it's hard to remember the function that allows me to tweak the F-Stop.


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice Dogsbody, will add to my thread tomorrow and catch up


----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2014)

Great photos again Terry! Never heard of the Spartan Executive before, but what a beautiful aircraft!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Andy, Karl and Evan.
I'm not totally certain, but I think the Spartan is from Spartan Aircraft, Canada,. Certainly nice looking aircraft for the time.
Andy, I only recently found the 'Exposure Compensation' on my Nikon, after browsing through the manual on CD ! The Canon will have something similar, and the button is probably the same - a '+'/'-' symbol, in a black and white square box, the colours divided diagonally.

And on to the Mustang.
Due to the layout of the display line, I hadn't even realised this was actually on the airfield, until it took off!
Had I known, I would have tried to get within range and taken some ground shots. I think I'm right in stating that the owner has _*two*_ Mustangs, as well as other stuff!
Coincidentally, it bears the markings of the 339th Fighter Group, 8th USAAF, based at Fowlmere, and our camp site for the weekend was on the edge of the former Fowlmere airfield, part of which is still in use for light aviation and gliding.

It's taking far too long to load pics at the moment, so I'll post more tomorrow, with the 'Flying Circus' and the Fiesler Storch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2014)

Bloody nice pics again Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks mate !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2014)

Those are real crackers Terry!

Now, the Spartan company was a US firm. You might be confusing it with Spartan Air Services of Canada, which used Mosquitos post-war in Canada to map the far north.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Andy, and yes, I think that's what was confusing me. There was also a Spartan company in the UK, in the 1930s and immediate post WW2, so I'm probably getting them all mixed up !!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2014)

A couple of Cubs followed, and then 'Captain Neville's Flying Circus' provided a 1930's style show, landing under wires stretched across the runway, and 'popping' balloons in flight, circling around quite steeply. The aircraft are a Tiger Moth, which was originally a 'Queen Bee', a Thruxton Jackaroo, Emeraude, and Chipmunk.
The Trig Aerobatic team, in their blue and yellow Pitts Specials, gave another neat aerobatic display.
The Storch is up next .....


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2014)

"Thruxton Jackeroo"!!!??? Now that's a new one to me.


----------



## A4K (Sep 2, 2014)

On me too, plus the Emeraude... Great pics Terry!

Btw , the 'Queen Bee' Tiger Moths were the remote controlled target drones, weren't they?


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> "Thruxton Jackeroo"!!!??? Now that's a new one to me.





A4K said:


> On me too, plus the Emeraude... Great pics Terry!
> 
> Btw , the 'Queen Bee' Tiger Moths were the remote controlled target drones, weren't they?


correct Evan and the Jackeroo is basicly a 4 seat tiger moth !

funny Terry i have exactly the same shot as your last pic, we must have clicked at the same time


----------



## A4K (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice one Karl, and cheers for the confirmation!


----------



## Totalize (Sep 2, 2014)

Great Pics guys. Lovely stuff.

As I have said before the Lancaster, despite its killing power, I think was the prettiest heavy bomber of World War 2. I sure wish we had more of them flying.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2014)

Great photos, both of you. The Piel Emeraude is a French two seater wooden kit plane of the same mould as the Jodel. Sweet little machine.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks chaps. The Emeraude sure is a nice little kite. I got to fly one and fly in one now and then, back in the 1980's and early 90's.

And on to the Fiesler Storch. This one is based at Old Warden, and obligingly stood still whilst I photographed it !
It really put on an incredible display of virtually hovering, moving sideways, and rapid climbs.

More to come soon .................


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd love to see one of those with me own eyes!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2014)

First time I've seen one , flying, in about thirty years Andy. Saw it in the hangar at Old Warden back in May.
More coming soon, just sorting them ................


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2014)

A formation of four ex-RAF Chipmunks took off to do their stuff, but one had to abort due to high engine temperature. the remainder did some neat formation display, before giving way to the solo, and formation aerobatics of the Extras.
This was followed by a very unusual, and rather stunning display, with a real Extra, and a 40% scale, model Extra !

Thanks for the nice comments and 'Likes' to date - the mighty Vulcan is next ................

EDIT: Apologies for the wrong order in the pics - the forum is running slow and doing strange things at the moment !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 4, 2014)

Good stuff guys, mist have been one awesome day out.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Hugh and Vic, and yes, it was a great day, at a 'different' air show.

And now .... the mighty Vulcan !
She whispered in, silhouetted against the sun, and then the sound hit as she passed.
It was only scheduled for a 'fly past', but did three circuits. One included the steep climb, with that fantastic, ear-blasting, ground-shaking 'Vulcan Howl' followed by a tremendous roar, before rolling past the vertical, then rolling out in a curving dive.
The organisers had to wait around four minutes, after the Vulcan departed, for the wake turbulence to settle, before the next serial could perform !
As there are a number of shots, I'll post in two parts, with Part Two tomorrow.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2014)

FANTASTIC! The Vulcan was a regular at the airshow in Toronto every year while I was growing up and your pics and description of the noise brought back some memories Terry.


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2014)

those are great Terry


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh my Terry, you almost brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2014)

OMG Terry, you take some great pics! those ones of the Storch are truly awesome!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow ! Thanks for the enthusiastic comments chaps!

Some more of the Vulcan, before moving on to the final few 'acts', and a finale with more of the Lancasters.
Vic, get your hankie ready !!!


----------



## pbehn (Sep 5, 2014)

Great pics I love the Vulcan. Why on earth did it have camo paint on the undersides though?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2014)

Due to it's low-level strike role, when retired from the 'Nuke' role. It flew following the contours, and would roll through valleys, for example. All low-level strike aircraft in the RAF had similar schemes - Harrier, Tornado, Jaguar, Bucanneer etc.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2014)

Excellent sequence of photos Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## pbehn (Sep 6, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Due to it's low-level strike role, when retired from the 'Nuke' role. It flew following the contours, and would roll through valleys, for example. All low-level strike aircraft in the RAF had similar schemes - Harrier, Tornado, Jaguar, Bucanneer etc.



I sort of understand that theory but I used to see and hear them doing low level training on the North Yorkshire Moors. Phantoms Harriers and Provosts used to make a whistle and then a boom and roar as they passed the Vulcan just made a deafening roar at all times. I think they should have painted "Up Yours Ivan" underneath, there is no way camo would have helped at all.


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2014)

fantastic series showing the wing over Dogsbody, got the Nikkon working well there !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2014)

pbehn said:


> I sort of understand that theory but I used to see and hear them doing low level training on the North Yorkshire Moors. Phantoms Harriers and Provosts used to make a whistle and then a boom and roar as they passed the Vulcan just made a deafening roar at all times. I think they should have painted "Up Yours Ivan" underneath, there is no way camo would have helped at all.



I agree, but I suppose they had to do something to try and hide the massive tin triangle from the 'Mark 1 eyeball' in the sky above !

Thanks Karl, I'm getting there - still prefer a manual mode like the old SLR camera though.

EDIT: Just had a call from my mate Mick, who is in the Lake District at the moment. The two Lancs are going to fly down Lake Windermere tomorrow, in honour of a recently deceased Bomber Command veteran. He's going to try to get there to get pics - if he does, and I can get them onto the computer, I'll post them here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2014)

That is one beautiful plane, great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2014)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks David and Hugh. I'll post more very soon.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2014)

Once the Vulcan's wake turbulence had settled, another 'delta' took to the skies, if somewhat smaller, and more fragile, in the form of a powered rag flown by the CFI of the resident microfright school, who provided a neat demonstration in a relatively stiff cross-wind.
One of the Yak's from 'Yak UK', also based at the field, followed with a very smooth aerobatic display.
The Little Gransden show also hosts a vintage, veteran, car club, and military vehicle display, and a random selection is included here.

Coming next, the Hurricane MkIIb ...............


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Great stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Wayne !

The show opened to the sound of a Merlin, with the Spitfire, and a Merlin closed the show, with the beautifully restored Hurricane MkIIb 'Hurribomber', from 'Hangar 11', at North Weald.
The pilot didn't hold back, and put on a really superb display, keeping everything tight above the field, and really throwing the aircraft around, with rapid climbs, tight loops and rolls, and vertical dives, when the speed and manouverability was clear to see.

Although this was the final 'act' of the show, I'll close later with a further selection of Lancaster pics.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2014)

As mentioned in the last post, the Hurricane closed the show at Little Gransden, but as we went there specifically to see the two Lancasters, I'll close this presentation with a selection of atmospheric shots of both these iconic aircraft.
I'm hoping to get some shots from a friend who watched them fly at low level down the 10 mile length of Lake Windermere today, and, given I receive them, and they're of reasonable quality, I'll post them here. 

I never thought I'd have the opportunity to see _*two *_Lancasters airborne together, and I'd like to publicly thank the crew, and all at CWH, for bringing their precious aircraft across the 'Pond', to fly again in the skies of Britain, giving me, and many thousands of others, the chance to see, hear, and photograph them.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2014)

Outstanding series of pics Terry and a beautiful closing shot.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks very much Andy.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 8, 2014)

Quite simply...awesome !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2014)

Cheers Gary !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 9, 2014)

Great presentation Terry, thanks a bunch, enjoyed every one and just love the last one.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks very much, Hugh and Vic, glad you liked them.


----------



## Glider (Sep 14, 2014)

First of all Thanks to Airframes who let me post my few pictures on this thread. I had a lot of difficulty finding a decent spot and then had difficulties with the wire fences which is all to plain to see. But for what its worth a couple of photos for the collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 14, 2014)

And a few more


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice shots - thanks for adding them here.
I was intending to go to Duxford this weekend, to meet-up with my daughter, but as all advance tickets were sold out (no surprise there then!), and the IWM were advising that tickets on the gate (for cars) were likely to sell out as the gates opened, I decided it wasn't worth the risk of a 350 miles round trip, plus accommodation costs, if I couldn't get in.
However, there is a slim chance I might get to the final display, at Southport next weekend. If I get there, I will, of course, post any further pics here. I'm still waiting for the shots from my friend, of the flight over Lake Windermere, and as mentioned, I'll post them if received.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## A4K (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful shots guys!

After seeing the two Lancs last sunday at Portrush, I wish to join Terry in thanking the BBMF and (especially!) the CWH teams for this wonderful event! Even my dad (who's always loved Lancs and got me into WW2 aircraft as a kid) said he will never forget it as long as he lives. THANKYOU GUYS!!!!!!!

We didn't have a snowball's hope in hell of photographing them nicely, so tried to film them (me with Ivett's smartphone, her with a borrowed hand held camera). 
VERY amateurish sadly, and alot more distant looking than they actually were, but will post them soon - maybe on this thread if you don't mind Terry?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2014)

No problem Evan, get 'em posted mate !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 16, 2014)

Many thanks again Terry, that Vulcan brought back memories of standing guard on the fuel dump at Akrotiri during exercises and the constant air splitting roar of the Vulcan's and Lightning's shattering the tranquillity of our Mediterranean beach side retreat.


----------



## A4K (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok - excuse the (very) amateur quality of this, was trying to watch and film at the same time!!!

The Spitfire solo has been edited out here, the Lancs being the focus of this thread. As great as the Spitfire is, they looked like R/C planes compared to the Lancs!

(btw, the aircraft were actually alot closer than appears here, forgot to allow for camera lens throwback  )



Location: Airwaves Airshow, Portrush (Northern Ireland), September 07, 2014. (40.13 MB)


View attachment Lancs_Portrush 2014_v2.mp4


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2014)

Great stuff Evan, and good to hear the Lancs drowning-out that irritating commentator !!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2014)

Good one Evan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucky [email protected] Evan....that's about as close as I will ever get to seeing a Lanc, good on ya mate!


----------



## A4K (Sep 21, 2014)

Cheers guys, and yep Wayne - I wasn't gonna miss that opportunity for anything!!! 

So grateful to the BBMF and CWH for making this event happen, just wish I had been able to film it skillfully for you all to enjoy better.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2014)

Evan, thanks for posting that. Almost as good as being there.


----------



## A4K (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2014)

Just heard from my mate, who photographed the two Lancs over Lake Windermere - as soon as he's figured out how to get the pics off his i-pad, and transferred, I'll have copies. Not holding my breath, as he's a busy guy, but hopefully I'll get something eventually.


----------



## A4K (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds good Terry!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 1, 2014)

Terry Evan (and others who view VR.A first hand)

I want to thank you for your very kind appreciation of our Lanc in the UK this summer. My volunteer colleagues at the CWH museum followed every picture sent back to us via Twitter and your great posts here, with great envy.
Talking to the crew who returned on Sunday, one said it the best "*WOW*" 
Thanks again from all of us to you folks in the UK for being gracious hosts. The President of the museum (and Lanc pilot) stated "We arrived as guest and we left as friends"


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks very much for the compliments, and great to read that last line.
If anyone at the Museum, or the crews and those associated with 'VeRA', would like copies of any of my photos, I'm happy to send them, at a larger size, free of charge. Just ask them to PM me, or PM via your good self, with an e-mail address, and I'll get it sorted as and when I have spare time.
It's the least I can do, in the way of a small gesture of thanks for bringing the Lanc over to the UK and, as it would be difficult for the crew, in particular, to take photos of _both_ aircraft in flight, I'd be honoured to provide them with a selection of photos.
Note that this offer is only open to the crew, ground crew and those closely associated with the tour, and for the Museum itself - I'm afraid I have to draw a line somewhere, otherwise I'd be sending pics to every Tom, Dick and Harriet!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the generous offer. Will pass the word tomorrow when I go to the museum in the morning.


----------

